# Boice Crane Tool Parts



## oldnewstock (Jun 12, 2009)

Hi, I recently discovered a wealth of old Boice Crane parts in an old warehouse, there are manuals, motors, stands, spindles, sleeves, bearings, hardware, literally thousands of parts. I'm not exactly sure what is there, I do have some parts diagrams so I can look up many parts. Is there still any interest in these parts? Or is it for the most part scrap metal? Can anyone out there let me know? Thanks, J.B. San Diego, CA


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

I could use some parts for a Boice Crane spindle sander. I would really like to find the table tilting parts. Spindles and sleeves, too. Also, the rubber boot that covers the drive.

This is what I have.

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/5029

Thanks!


----------



## oldnewstock (Jun 12, 2009)

Hi Hairy, I'm positive there is an assortment of rubber sleeves and some spindles, also sandpaper sleeves but not sure exactly which sizes or grit. I also saw some rubber boots for the spindle sander…Not too sure about the tilting hardware but I will look. I'll take some pics and let you know. I'm also looking for the parts diagram for that tool as well. Is it allowed to put my email address in one of these posts? Thanks, J.B.


----------



## gdickey76 (May 25, 2009)

Go to www.owwm.com. Boice Crane is out of business but there are lots of machines still out there. That website is for guys who rebuild old woodworking machinery. You can probably sell a lot of parts on there. Join the online forum, and post what you have. There are lots of folks on there I know who could help you out, and could tell you what you have.


----------



## oldnewstock (Jun 12, 2009)

Thanks gdickey76, I went there, great site too, I appreciate the info and as I said, It would be a shame to send this stuff to the scrap yard if it could help out a bunch of folks. I'm not really thinking of the money as I have been a carpenter for 30+ years and know all too well what it is like trying to find parts sometimes, but I have to something with this stuff soon or it will certainly have to be scrapped. Thanks again, J.B.


----------



## marcb (May 5, 2008)

www.owwm.org the sister site with a forum.

Go there and sign up and post, probably get some people who are real interested if the price is right.


----------



## gdickey76 (May 25, 2009)

Yeah, that would be a shame to have to scrap all those parts. Im sure if you wanted to get rid of them, someone on there would gladly take them off your hands for a little more than scrap value if you have to dump them quickly. Post something on their .org site and let them know what you have, and Im sure you will get lots of replies.

Glen


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

E-bay! You'll be a gazillionaire in no time.


----------



## PatentNonsense (Mar 8, 2009)

Don't scrap them!! Boice Crane made some good stuff, and someone will want them. If you need to get rid of them, what would you take? And how many cubic feet or thousand pounds would you guess it all is?


----------



## BulloftheWoods (Aug 23, 2010)

OLDNEWSTOCK I am in need of some Boice Crane parts for their spindle sander. Can you contact me on [email protected]?


----------



## greenshopGuy (Apr 27, 2011)

Oldnewstock, I just bought a B C spindle sander and could use some parts. As soon as I get it home (it was raining and I have an open truck) I will see what model it is, look up a parts list and let you know what I need. It came from a local school auction. I know that it is three phase and I have three phase. It is missing the table insert for the large spindle and the small spindle. I will know more when I get a chance to investigate.
I am setting up my first wood shop and it has been great fun so far. A lot of my equipment is green Powermatic hence the name greenshopGuy.


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

Hello J.B. I'm still using a Boice Crane tablesaw. Was cutting on it today. It's a 1964 Model 4500 Challenger. I don't really need anything for it, it's still working fine. I don't which is going to last longer, Me or the saw. But if I had the chance to get some spare parts like maybe bearings I'd be interested. Is there any way you could post the inventory of what you have?
There is another website besides the one mentioned above in comments #3 & #5. It's called vintagemachinery.org ,lots of Boice Crane stuff there.


----------



## greenshopGuy (Apr 27, 2011)

Good morning J.B. I am in need of some parts for that O.S.S. Please contact me at [email protected]


----------



## Minorhero (Apr 8, 2011)

The original post was 2 years ago. Does this stockpile of parts still exist?


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

I'm not convinced that it ever did exist. I saw the same post on other forums with other replies. I did not see that anyone 
ever got any parts from this. I was able to track down the parts I need from other sources.


----------



## greenshopGuy (Apr 27, 2011)

hairy, If you can help me find those other sources I would appreciate it. My email is [email protected] I would be interested in hearing from you.


----------



## Minorhero (Apr 8, 2011)

There is a fellow on the owwm.org website in their BOYD section of the forum (need to register to see it) who sells reproduction spindles, dust boot, and spindle removal tool for boice crane oss. Hope that helps you out greenshopguy.


----------



## sailorcharlie (Jun 8, 2011)

Oldnewstock,
I am seriously interested in all sizes of spindles and boots for the BC spindle sanders . What do you have available and how much cash will you require?


----------



## rdez (Feb 20, 2017)

I have a 2300 Boice-Crane bandsaw that I needs parts for, and was wondering if there was anyway I could purchase them. Please contact me @ [email protected]


----------



## rdez (Feb 20, 2017)

I looking for parts for the upper and lower saw guides. The tracking screw for the upper saw guide,and the complete lower saw guide. Can anybody help me?


----------



## massmanute (Jun 23, 2018)

Old thread, but do you still have Boice Crane parts? I am looking for some parts to restore an old 6" jointer.


----------



## Sawdust22 (Aug 6, 2020)

Howdy J.B.,
I acquired a 3500 series 10" table saw and it is a "tank!" 
Very solid and well made. However, I do need some parts for it.
Already pressed in some bearings, but I need a couple of other parts.
Can you send my your list of parts for this table saw?
Thanks!
Sawdust22


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

This thread is over 10 years old and the OP hasn't posted on this site since 2009.
Just saying… don't hold your breath waiting for a response 

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## Mike Oconnor (1 mo ago)

oldnewstock said:


> Hi, I recently discovered a wealth of old Boice Crane parts in an old warehouse, there are manuals, motors, stands, spindles, sleeves, bearings, hardware, literally thousands of parts. I'm not exactly sure what is there, I do have some parts diagrams so I can look up many parts. Is there still any interest in these parts? Or is it for the most part scrap metal? Can anyone out there let me know? Thanks, J.B. San Diego, CA


Hi JB
I need the parts for the tilt AND raise / lower mechanism …mainly small drive gears or however they may be in a kit for Boice Crane 3500 10 inch table saw serial 1271 if possible text or call 4066505100 I hope we can work something out 
Thank You Mike


----------

